# Unerwünschte Fische...?!



## Drexta (8. März 2008)

Hallo,
Ich wollte erstmal ein paar details über unsern Teich preis geben,
also wir haben einen Koi Teich mit ca. 30000 Liter und einen selbstgebauten Filter aus Patronen und bio (pläthon usw).

So jetzt habe ich heute den Filter sauber gemacht da ich ihn bald wieder in betrieben nehmen wollte und da sind mir so komische fische aufgefallen die aber ganz sicher keine Koi sind.
Ich wusste schon länger das wir da unerwinschte fische drin haben aber da wir vor ca. 2 Jahren mal eine krankheit im Teich hatten und somit die Koi rausgeholt haben und in einem Krantainebecken behandelt haben. Dann haben wir eine völlog überdosierte menge an Kaliumpermagant in den noch vollen Teich gekippt in der hoffnung das die krankheit im Teich und die unerwünschten Fische weg sind und nie wieder kommen .
So das mit der Krankheit an den Koi hat alles geklabt wir hatten letztes Jahr keine weiteren Probleme, aber die verdammten komischen Fische haben überlebt...
Ich als Laie würde sagen das es i-wie sone art __ hecht oder so is kA, sieht aus wie ein Raubfisch so länglich mit einem dickeren Kopf und in Tarnfaben. davon haben bzw. hatten  wir allein im Filter bestimmt 30 stück. und wenn die im Filter sind, sind die sicher auch im Teich bei den Koi die jetzt schlafen .

Wie ist das bei euch habt ihr auch unterwünschte Fische und nehmt sie einfach in Kauf oder rottet ihr sie einfach aus?

Eigh. stören sie mich ja nicht aber ich habe Angst das sie die überhand nehmen und bald alles voll ist von den Viechern die müssen ha ziehmlich zäh sein wenn die eine seeehr große menge kalium überstehen....


Mfg Drexta


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Hi Dextra,

erst einmal :willkommen von uns, Claudia und Ludwig, bei den Teich:crazy . Schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast, denn: "Hier werden Sie geholfen "

Unerwünschte Fische gibt es bei uns nicht, bei uns im Teich sind alle Tierchen willkommen. Aber es wäre bestimmt hilfreich, wenn Du versuchen würdest die Tierchen einmal zu fotografieren und das Foto hier einzustellen. Dann könnten wir Dir Deine Fragen bestimmt besser beantworten ... und wenn Du dabei bist, Fotos hochzuladen ... wie wäre es denn mit ein paar Bildern von Deinem Teich, weil wir doch so gar nicht neugieirig sind .

Und vielleicht zum Schluss noch eine Bitte: Wir reden uns hier alle mit Namen an, ist irgendwie persönlicher, oder was meinst Du ??  Dextra ist doch bestimmt nicht Dein "wirklicher" Name ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Hallo
auch von mir :willkommen

Ich tippe mal auf __ Hecht, __ Barsch oder __ Zander. Aber ein Foto wäre schon klasse.


----------



## Drexta (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Ja das Problem ist ich habe die Fische die ich kriegen konnte schon ausgesetzt in ein öffentliches Gewässer . Aber __ Zander haut schon hin von der Farbe und so. Habt ihr sowas denn auch oder habt ihr nur Koi etc.? 
Ja Fotos werde ich bei gelegenheit mal machen, aber ich hätte auch noch einnige alte Bilder auffen PC.

Mfg


----------



## stu_fishing (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*



			
				Drexta schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Problem ist ich habe die Fische die ich kriegen konnte schon ausgesetzt in ein öffentliches Gewässer . Aber __ Zander haut schon hin von der Farbe und so.




..nicht genau bestimmte Fische in ein öffentliches Gewässer ausgesetzt?!?!?!..absolut keine gute Idee...


----------



## Drexta (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

So hier hab ich doch noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht...







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Das ist i-wie ein anderer aber die waren da auch drin. vllt. ein Weibchen kA





[/URL][/IMG]

Filter dreckig 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Und der der Teich im Winter...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

So das wars erstmal.

Weiss denn vllt. jemand was das für ein Fisch sein könnte?

Mfg


----------



## toschbaer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Hallo Drexta,

:willkommen

hier im Forum der Teich:crazy !!

Deine Räuber sind ganz "klar vielleicht" sehr schöne __ Stichlinge!!!


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Lorenz89 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Hi

da die Fische sich vermehrt haben,davon ist ja auszugehen,und keine großen zu sehen sind,wie sollen es dann __ Hechte,__ Zander oder __ Barsche sein?  


Bleiben nurnoch die gängigen __ Kleinfische:
__ Stichlinge,Gründlinge,Bitterlinge,__ Moderlieschen,Blaubandbärblinge ¿ (Ironie)...

Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge sind eigentlich (zumindest wenn man sie an Land hat) silbrig.
Gründlige lassen sich aufgrund der Farbe und der Maulstellung ruck-zuck identifizieren!
Stichlinge hätten Stacheln die man z.B. auf Bild zwei ,sehen müsste,oder!?  



Aussetzen würde ich auf keinen Fall! 
Überleg mal was passiert wenn irgendeine gebietsfremde/nichtheimische Art in ein Fluss gelangt!!! Die Folgen können wirklich katastrophal sein!


----------



## Drexta (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

hmm ja es sind __ stichlinge die sehn genauso aus wie auf den bildern bei google....

Aber was kann man dagegen tun? habt ihr auch solche probleme?


Mfg


----------



## Alex45525 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Hallo,

sieht ein wenig nach Stichling aus, kann man aber nicht genau erkennen. Zu unscharf. Wäre es Dir vielleicht möglich, nochmal ein Foto zu machen? Eventuell dort, wo es heller ist (draußen, bei vollem Tageslicht). Dann wird's auch schärfer. Nicht zu dicht rangehen! Sonst kann die Kamera nicht richtig scharfstellen.

Wenn es __ Stichlinge wären, dann würde ich Dir eventuell ein paar abnehmen. Vorausgesetzt Du wohnst irgendwo zwischen Wuppertal und Dortmund...

Ansonsten: Ich glaube eher nicht, dass sich __ Hechte, __ Zander oder __ Barsche in Deinen Teich verirrt und sich dort massenhaft vermehrt haben.  Geschlechtsreife Hechte und Zander sind so groß, dass die neben einem Koi schon auffallen... Und wovon sollten die sich ernähren? Oder hast Du soviel Jungbrut von Deinen Koi in Deinem Teich? Nee, ich glaube, die sind viel harmloser, als Du denkst.


----------



## Alex45525 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Uii, da ist mir jemand mit der Vermutung "__ Stichlinge" zuvor gekommen. Warum willst Du etwas dagegen tun? Die tun Deinen Koi nicht weh!


----------



## Drexta (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Ja ich denke auch das es __ Stichlinge sind,
aber die tun meinen Koi nicht weh ABER die würden die evt. mal vorhandene jungbrut fressen und vermehren sich doch wie die pest. in 2 jahren hab ich dann ja mehr stichlinge als koi die dann in schwärmen durch unsern teich schwimmen ^^.

Und fressen tun die koi die ja auch nich weil sie ja stachel haben... 
kann man die vllt. i-wie ausrotten?

Achso ich komme aussen Emsland bei Papenburg ( Meyer Werft die großen Pöttte) 

Mfg


----------



## Alex45525 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Jaaa, da habe ich mich mal beworben.
Leider erfolglos...
Sonst wären wir jetzt Nachbarn.
Und ich würde Dir mit Deinen Stichlingen helfen.

Also: Die sind schuld... 

Ja, könnte passieren, dass die Jungbrut fressen. Aber die würden niemals alle kriegen. Und Du auch von denen nicht. Das ist das Vertrackte an der Sache. Also solltest Du Dich mit den kleinen Kerlen irgendwie arrangieren.

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand negative Erfahrungen mit Stichlingen gemacht hat, vor allem in Bezug auf Massenvermehrung und Vernichtung von Fischbrut durch __ Stichlinge.

???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Na, da war ich doch aber dicht dran, ohne die Bilder gesehen zu haben, mit meiner Vermutung __ Hecht, __ Barsch oder __ Zander


----------



## Frank_E (13. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Moin!

Meine Jungs haben mir vor einigen Jahren auch __ Stichlinge in die Teiche gesetzt :evil.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 

Nein! Man wird sie nicht wieder los 

Mittlerweile habe ich mich mit den Burschen arrangiert. Es sind schon sehr interessante Tiere, die ich gerne beobachte.
Anfangs steigt die Population rasend schnell, pendelt sich aber irgendwann ein.

Fressfeinde sind mir nicht bekannt. OK, der Eisvogel fischt fischt mal einen raus, nicht der Rede wert.

Stichlinge können Temperaturen über 25 Grad nicht ab und gehen dann angeblich ein.  Deswegen sind sie auch nur bedingt Aquarium fähig.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Drexta (15. März 2008)

*AW: Unerwünschte Fische...?!*

Ja das Problem ist nur, SIE SIND ÜBERALL!!!
Sie sind im Filter, im Pfanzenteich, die geh problemlos durch den skimmer und durch die Pumpe, die sind gegen alle resident. Sogar als ich meine  Filter mit einer Feuerwehrtauchpumpe (ein riesending mit sehr viel Leistung) sauber gemacht hab lagen die fiecher noch am ende des schlauches am zappeln. ( hab mein bestes getan um sie wieder aufzusammeln...)

Naja mal gucken wie sich das diesen Sommer entwickelt. 

Mfg Drexta


----------

